# Emergency! Goat throwing cud, possibly dying...



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey everyone. We have a 12 (almost 13) year old Nubain Doe who is down. She was completely fine last night. I went into the barn today and noticed she vomited up her cud, all of it. She emptied her whole rumen, there was cud on the walls, on the ceiling, all over her and the floor. She was laying down groaning, not bloated at all. She was trembling, and temp was 101. 

We gave her Banamine, Vitamin B complex, Activated charcoal, and Pro Bios. I set her bucket of water in front of her and she began chugging it, she had access to it all night. Then i went inside and got warm molasses water which she also chugged. She is very old so I was thinking it was just her letting go. She was obviously very ill. Then about 4 hours ago she began passing out. She would lose consciousness (unresponsive shallow breathing, very very slow heart rate) for about 2 or 3 minutes then she would take a deep breath and pop her head right back up. She only did this twice. Then she layed her head on my lap and fell asleep. We called the vet to come put her down, but the girl who came out sadly had no idea what she was doing, she took her temp and did everything like any other vet would, but then suggested we do blood work, and had no idea what to do. When the vet tried to take her temp she jumped up and plowed my mom over, and flipped herslef onto her back, she was very rowdy which is very odd. Then she left. After this, my doe started to perk up a bit, we gave her more charcoal, and her rumen will move a couple of time and then stop for a long while, she was trying to bring up cud, but she only have water in her rumen, so thats all she was bringin up, after the 6th time, she began to spit the water out instead of trying to chew it and swallow. Her temp is stable now at 102, i havn't been out to the barn in about an hour, im going to go check on her in a moment. I dont know what to do. She is so sweet. I dont think she got into anything, but it is possible she ate some berries off of a plant called a burning bush. Does anyone have any tips or know what could be wrong? Her Famcha Score is Normal.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If she starting feeling better after the banamine and charcoal, then she was probably poisoned. I don't really know much about plants, so I don't know if burning bush is poisonous, but it sounds like it is. 
I would give some more charcoal and some probiotics, and hope for the best. Hopefully she pulls through.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just saw a list and Burning Bush berries were said to be poisonous to goats....hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

went back to check on her, she crawled out from under the blankets and went to cuddle with another doe. She seems alert still. Little to no rumen activity


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with little bits..keep treating for poison...dark room temp beer is good to kick start the rumen..probios...cd antitoxin is helpful to work along side the charcoal or Milk of magnesia...no grain....just natural browse foods and hay for now..and lots of fluids...best wishes


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.... She's still not in the clear by any means she's so beautiful but she's still alive and still fighting


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone think it could possibly be something else?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Burning Bush is toxic. Doesn't take much to bring them down. Keep treating for toxicity.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I will keep you posted in case there is any improvement. I am not sure if she did, or did not get into the burning bush. I hope I can pull her out of this, She is so healthy, but so old.... I am so scared.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Keep her hydrated is really important and to get any toxins flushed. I have a nubian just like her.  absolutely love her!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She has drank a full bucket this afternoon and is sipping her molasses water


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

We heard screaming and ran out, she was in a lot of pain we had a vet out and had Her euthanized


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So sorry :hug:


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Breaks my heart when any are in pain! Hugs to you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh, so very sorry!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

That is so sad, I'm sorry for you loss she was beautiful x


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh no Laney! Im sooo sorry!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so very sorry you lost her. She was a lovely doe.


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

*goat throwing cud*

So sorry for your loss- They are so very much a part of us it's hard to let go. My she meet you someday at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Very curious to know what the necropsy will say


----------

